# Lost My House (updated)



## Catfish369

Shortly before my parent's passed away in 2001 and 2002, they refinanced their house.  Because of my Dad's age, he decided against the Credit Life addendum.  He passed away in May of 2001.  In August of 2002, my Wife and I, plus my (at the time) 10 year old step-daughter moved from WA state to live with and help take care of my Mom here in Georgia.  In December of 2002, my Mom returned to Glory.  She left me their house and contents in her Will.  

Things were going good for us for awhile until I was diagnosed with Colorectal Cancer in late 2007.  During the course on my chemo and radiation treatments, for which time I took 12 weeks FMLA leave legally, I was terminated from my job.  The written cause was "Company Reorganization" and my position was eliminated.  I was a beverage warehouse manager.  A Supervisor under me was given my role and pay but not the title of Mgr.  Thinking this was illegal I attempted to get an Attorney but was refused by every single one I talked to as I was repeatedly told I didn't have a case because I couldn't prove I was fired for having cancer.  Shortly after this time I was told by a few people still employed there that they had "overheard" conversations about me and why I was really let go... They didn't want to deal with the possibility of the cancer returning, plain and simple.  

Being as how I was released, it did at least qualify me for Unemployment while I searched for new employment.  Herein is the problem.  I have applied for and interviewed for several jobs since that time but can not get hired.  I was "hired" a couple of times but as soon as the issue of my having had cancer comes into the conversation I'm given some bull reason why I don't meet the "required qualifications" and released.  If I didn't meet these "qualifications" why was I ever interviewed and even hired to begin with?  I think it's pretty simple to see the REAL reason behind it all.  One company (GA Nuclear Power Company) even told me that I had to be 5 years "cancer-free" to work there.  I asked to see that policy in writing and I was refused.  I asked the Dr to put in writing what he had told me and he again refused to do so.  The search for employment continues on.  The radiation caused some damage to nerves and muscles to the point that I now need to wear "adult garments" most of the time, so a lot of things I once was able to do I now can not.

In February of 2007, my wife was at work and injured her lower back while moving a rather large patient.  She is an RN and was employed by the D.O.D., assigned at Eisenhower Army Medical Center, Fort Gordon.  She received partial compensation from Workman's Comp for a short time but it was then stopped.  The reason for this was based on a lone physician's comment that he didn't see anything in her medical workup as to why she was in so much pain and couldn't work.  To this very day the US Department of Labor's Office of Workers' Compensation Program disputes that my wife is in pain and further states that she can work, so no compensation is being paid to her, yet they continue to pay for my Wife to see a Pain Management Dr every month and also pay for her increasing pain medications, of which there are many.  My Wife is in a constant haze and the pain from the original injury is getting worse.  She was fired by the D.O.D. for not attending work, even though she is on a massive amount of narcotics and can not operate a motor vehicle nor would the GA Nursing Union support her in the event she did something wrong at work.  What could have possibly been fixed maybe easily has now turned into a bulging disc, 2 annular tears, and a compacted vertebra with probably permanent nerve damage.  Social Security Disability has denied her claim as well.  We again attempted to get an Attorney to look at the case but now would go against the D.O.D. stating they would tie everything up in red-tape for years.

We managed through 2008 and 2009 somehow, on my Unemployment and by selling a few things... my guns and her jewelry and such.  Things were getting really tight in the early part of 2010 and we then got behind in our mortgage payment.  JP Morgan Chase Home Finance wasn't one to play around and foreclosed on our home.  It was sold in early August to Freddie Mac, who is unwilling to work with me in any way to save my home.  I have to appear in the county courthouse on November 17th.  At this time I will receive a 7 Day Notice To Vacate.  What we'll do or where we'll go... I don't know right now.

Anyways.... If you've taken the time to read all this, I sincerely Thank You... I just needed to get it off my chest and ask for a few good thoughts and maybe a prayer or two.  Thanks again.


----------



## CAL

You got um buddy.Sounds like ya got a bad shake.


----------



## Hut2

Prayers sent to you & your wife Dale! That's sickening to hear our own guberment won't help folks like ya'll but they'll give hand outs to all the immigrants. 
Best of luck


----------



## Rob

Prayers sent - god bless.


----------



## david w.

I hate that people are having a hard time.I sincerely hope that things will turn around for you.I sent prayers up there.


----------



## DeepweR

sorry to hear brother......if i were rich, id loan u the cash to pay off ur house! my original post on here got deleted i think? i said a few things i shouldnt about all the folks that get gov hand outs that shouldnt....but oh well.......i'll pray for yall. stay strong man!


----------



## tomtlb66

Prayers are sent brother, God bless


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent, Dale.  Sure do hope that you can get somebody in gov that has some sense to help y'all.


----------



## jmfauver

Stay strong...Prayers sent


----------



## redka

Dale, prayers for you and wife that something good will happen.


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for you and your family...........................................RW


----------



## 242outdoors

you got em. things will turn around....ya'll keep your chins up.


----------



## BRIAN1

Prayers are sent for you man.

Brian1


----------



## speedcop

praying for you brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Prayers sent up for you Catfish. Doors will open, just have faith.


----------



## jinx0760

*Hard Times*

Prayer sent.........May GOD grant you wisdom, discernment and courage.

EPH 3:14-21 IS MY PRAYER FOR YOU


----------



## MTMiller

sorry to hear of your misfortune.  Prayers sent.


----------



## JustUs4All

Prayers sent.


----------



## Core Lokt

Trust in God and let Him guide you. I'll be praying for you and your wife.


----------



## vanguard1

prayers sent and will be everyday, I know what you are goin thru and God will make a way.


----------



## turkey foot

Disability always turns you down first try, you can get a lawyer that will get it for her, will probably take a year or so but he will normally take his pay out of the money disability will owe her from the time she filed for disability.


----------



## Lowjack

Prayers for you and wife , for your healing and hers and the Lord Will provide a new and better house.
Amen


----------



## Paymaster

You are in my Prayers for healing and The Lord's help for your finances as well.May God Bless you.


----------



## Ihunt

Prayers sent. Go to Mexico and stay a few nights. Hop back across the border and when you get caught scream NO HABLA ESPANOL. Obama should fix you right up.


----------



## Poppy D

Prayers sent..


----------



## Ronnie T

God's riches blessing to you and your wife.

..


----------



## winchester1970

It's terrible to hear how you and your wife have been treated. I hope you and your family catch a break in the very soon future and land on your feet. My family will keep your family in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Mr W.

From the weavers.


----------



## HBC4570

praying for you and your family.


----------



## ronpasley

prayer sent for you and your family


----------



## crackerdave

God has amazed me time and time again,with His way of bringing something good out of something bad.My prayer is that He'll do the same for you,brother.


----------



## jagman

prayers sent.


----------



## j_seph

Prayers sent
Sometimes our path to travel is tough and we often wonder why us. There is a reason for this and it is only a small part of a larger plan. Keep your head high as hard as it may be. The Lord will provide in one way or the other, it may not be in the way you expect or want but he will if you keep your faith.


----------



## apoint

Prayers sent my friend. Stay strong in the Lord.


----------



## ted_BSR

Prayers sent. Even the sparrows Brother.


----------



## FireFighter101

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## HD28

Prayers sent.


----------



## Catfish369

Thank you everyone.  A glint of good news... I have an employment interview at the Youth Detention Center tomorrow.... My 2nd interview with them.


----------



## hikingthehills

Prayers sent and good luck with the job!


----------



## KBagwell1

How'd the interview go??


----------



## ted_BSR

Still prayin' for you.  Second interview is great news!


----------



## Big Black Ford

*Praying*

Im praying for you


----------



## yelper43

I hope eveything goes well!


----------



## Catfish369

My sincere thanks to everyone.  

Went to court today and was issued a "7 Day Notice To Vacate", meaning I have 7 days to be out of the house.  The judge didn't even let me present my reasons.  Not sure what's going to happen just yet but my time on here will be sparse for awhile.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## georgia357

Dang man, sure didn't want to hear that.  Y'all are still in my prayers.


----------



## Catfish369

Just an update...

The Marshal's office came by on Thursday and gave us the final notice... The "Eviction Crew" will be here on Monday morning at 08:00.  We've been staying in the house to try to stretch out remaining funds as far as possible but will finish them up today as we're going to a local hotel for a few nights.  After that... Well, it's probably going to get a little rough for a little while.  Still not employed, although I've been searching and applying like a madman, and unemployment payments have been exhausted.  No income coming it at all.  At least we have our possessions in a storage unit for a month and we have a couple of coolers of food.  Daughter is staying with some good friends until we get things straightened out a bit and is doing very well as she's finishing up her first semester as a freshman at ASU... Very proud of her for pulling A's and one B, and especially so during this traumatic time in our lives.  The Lord is with us, I truly know this, and things will get better.  Thank you all again.


----------



## jcinpc

dadgummit, that doesnt make alot of sense.  guess it all depends on who your lender is. I know down here it seems Wells Fargo has been very patient with people.

I do foreclosure inspections on house for the lenders, I have over 900 a month to do in my little town alone each month. I see this every day doing an average of 50-70 houses a day, just a picture and check to see if the house is occupied. I also do about 3-5 vacant home inspections aday and find around 4-6 a day where the house was occupied last month but is vacated this month. The reason for these occupancy inspections are to secure the house if it vacated and to inspect it monthly against vandalism.

I got this job because I too was unemployed and behind , caught the inspector tagging my door and within2 weeks had a job doing the same,
It breaks my heart to see the things I see everyday, you wouldnt believe the stuff people leave behind. What if you could get a job working for these banks up there cleaning out these vacant homes. There are so many empty house around here Im sure its the same up there. Does the banks have any vacant homes or mobile homes they would rent you?

good luck in these tyring times and hope/pray something comes your way real soon. Could even be something better than you had before


----------



## egomaniac247

I will pray for you.  I hate to hear something like this and it's scary how it can just happen like that.

Speaking as a Plant Manager, I can tell that unfortunately so many people abuse FMLA that people like you end up paying the price for some many of those abusers. 

I don't have an answer outside of hoping that God works an answer to your (our) prayers.


----------



## tomtlb66

God bless you and your family. Hang on brother, just said some prayer for you.


----------



## j_seph

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Catfish369

Thanks for the tip on checking with local bank owned properties.  We bank with Wells Fargo anyways so I'll start with them tomorrow.  Also, thanks yet again for the good thoughts and prayers... Very much appreciated.  

I was financed with Chase originally.  I did a mortgage loan modification with them and was 4 days late with the 4th payment.  When I paid that month's payment I also paid the next month's payment in advance (May and June).  2 weeks later I received a letter stating that I had broke the modification agreement and the house was being foreclosed and auctioned the next month (August).  They kept the money.  Freddie Mac bought the house at auction.  The first contact I had, of any kind, with Freddie Mac was a summons to court for eviction delivered by the Marshal's Office in early September.  I contacted Freddie Mac and attempted to work something out but they wouldn't even talk with me.  I had a Mortgage Consultant brought in but it did no good.  At my first court date in September, the Attorney that was to represent Freddie Mac didn't appear so the hearing was stayed and rescheduled for November 17th.  At that time I got a 7 Day Notice To Vacate The Property.  I tried to ask a couple of questions of the Attorney but all he would say is "I can't disclose that information".  We actually got a couple extra days due to the Thanksgiving holiday.

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac began a program called "Cash For Keys" whereas they will offer the current occupants a small cash sum (to help with relocation) for vacating a property and leaving it in a "broom swept" condition.  This helps to further insure that those leaving will not vandalize a property when they do leave as well as to avoid a court eviction process that can cost up to $6,000 or more.  When I tried to talk with Freddie Mac on the phone, I inquired about this and why I was treated so harshly in the entire matter and they transferred me to another department where I was cycled into a computer telephone service and could not get another soul on the phone.  When I tried calling again, as soon as I told them my name I was again cycled into the computer telephone system... 4 more times.  For a company that likes to pat itself on the back for helping the struggling homeowner, they sure do have an ugly side that the news doesn't talk about and that the public needs to know about.


----------



## Jeff1969

Since Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae are federal programs, I'd try contacting your congressman or senator and get them involved. Obama keeps touting his "plan" to help struggling homeowners, so I'd call him on it. Send him a letter and tell him how Freddie and Fannie treated you. I'd contact some newspapers and television news, as well.

I hope things work out for you, I've been there. Keep your faith in God and hopefully one of those interviews will turn into a jobr

My family offers it's prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Catfish369

Jeff1969 said:


> Since Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae are federal programs, I'd try contacting your congressman or senator and get them involved. Obama keeps touting his "plan" to help struggling homeowners, so I'd call him on it. Send him a letter and tell him how Freddie and Fannie treated you. I'd contact some newspapers and television news, as well.
> 
> I hope things work out for you, I've been there. Keep your faith in God and hopefully one of those interviews will turn into a jobr
> 
> My family offers it's prayers for you and yours.



Wife and I both sent e-mails and made phone calls to the local news stations and our local Representative.  Got a form letter reply from the Rep and the news stations didn't even do that much.  Seems that if it isn't another murder or a some "fluff" story about a cat in a tree or something, they could care less.


----------



## brown518

Prayers sent.  Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Jeff1969

Don't know how long it'll be before he reads this, but I wanted to offer more prayers for a forum member. I have been in his shoes and I know how easy is it to just give up.

Hope everything is okay with you. We're still praying for you and your family.


----------



## tournament fisher

very sad. we will be praying for you.


----------



## Mackey

Catfish,
Haven't heard from you in several days, I hope you've turned the corner and are making a fiscal recovery. BTW, I'm still praying for and the family. Let us hear from you real soon.

Mackey


----------



## Catfish369

Sorry I've been inactive for a bit, but have had issues to deal with.

We're out of the house, had no choice on that matter.  We do now have Congressman John Barrow's office working on why Chase and Freddie Mac got us out so quickly as they did, but haven't gotten a final word on anything as of yet.  We won't get our house back but maybe it'll stop it from happening to anyone else.

Wife and I are now residing in a hotel on Washington Road in Augusta, for the mean time anyways.  I'm working again, full time even, but my wages being as they are are just covering the hotel cost and gas to & from my work.  There are places out there for rent but the cycle we're now in prevents us from saving the "first-last-deposit" most require so here we are, for now.  No assistance agencies can help as there are no funds available for our needs.  Our belongings sit in storage save a few we have with us.  It's rough but worse for my Wife, as she's trying to deal with home loss and her back injury.  I know things will get better, I just hope it's sooner rather than later.  

Thanks again for all the warm wishes and prayers... They are truly appreciated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Catfish369 said:


> Sorry I've been inactive for a bit, but have had issues to deal with.
> 
> We're out of the house, had no choice on that matter. We do now have Congressman John Barrow's office working on why Chase and Freddie Mac got us out so quickly as they did, but haven't gotten a final word on anything as of yet. We won't get our house back but maybe it'll stop it from happening to anyone else.
> 
> Wife and I are now residing in a hotel on Washington Road in Augusta, for the mean time anyways. I'm working again, full time even, but my wages being as they are are just covering the hotel cost and gas to & from my work. There are places out there for rent but the cycle we're now in prevents us from saving the "first-last-deposit" most require so here we are, for now. No assistance agencies can help as there are no funds available for our needs. Our belongings sit in storage save a few we have with us. It's rough but worse for my Wife, as she's trying to deal with home loss and her back injury. I know things will get better, I just hope it's sooner rather than later.
> 
> Thanks again for all the warm wishes and prayers... They are truly appreciated.


 
I truly hate y'all are having to go through this and will continue my prayers for you. Through Him, all things are possible.


----------



## jmfauver

Catfish369 said:


> Sorry I've been inactive for a bit, but have had issues to deal with.
> 
> We're out of the house, had no choice on that matter.  We do now have Congressman John Barrow's office working on why Chase and Freddie Mac got us out so quickly as they did, but haven't gotten a final word on anything as of yet.  We won't get our house back but maybe it'll stop it from happening to anyone else.
> 
> Wife and I are now residing in a hotel on Washington Road in Augusta, for the mean time anyways.  I'm working again, full time even, but my wages being as they are are just covering the hotel cost and gas to & from my work.  There are places out there for rent but the cycle we're now in prevents us from saving the "first-last-deposit" most require so here we are, for now.  No assistance agencies can help as there are no funds available for our needs.  Our belongings sit in storage save a few we have with us.  It's rough but worse for my Wife, as she's trying to deal with home loss and her back injury.  I know things will get better, I just hope it's sooner rather than later.
> 
> Thanks again for all the warm wishes and prayers... They are truly appreciated.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## Core Lokt

Still praying for you Catfish.


----------



## Jeff1969

Core Lokt said:


> Still praying for you Catfish.



Yup, here too. At least you're working again...that's a start. Maybe something better on the horizon. 

Keep the faith.


----------



## HawgWild23

still praying for yall


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers are continuing for you all.


----------



## MudDucker

Prayers sent!


----------



## egomaniac247

My friend if you find yourself in the Covington/Monroe/Madison area I can at least provide you with an $8.50/hr job.

My prayers go out to you.


----------



## sniper22

Good luck brother, keep a positive attitude and your head up toward the heavens. God will see you through this. I've added prayers as well. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Mackey

Thanks Catfish, it's good to hear from you again. BTW, I too am still praying for you and the family.


----------



## HBC4570

great to hear from you.we will keep on praying for you.


----------



## MTMiller

still praying for you catfish


----------

